# Problem with msvcrt.dll in windows xp.



## Neuron (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi,I'm getting the following error message while starting certain applications(like firefox,safari,hellgate london...) in windows xp sp3.

"The procedure entry point_except_handler4_common could not be located in the dynamic link library msvcrt.dll"

This started happening after a virus infection.The virus was succesfully removed using NAV 2010.Eventhough all apps. are running fine,the message pops up whenever i start an application.I tried re-installing sp3 but it didn't work.It is getting very irritative,please suggest a solution.


----------



## cute.bandar (Jun 16, 2010)

*support.microsoft.com/kb/324762


----------



## Neuron (Jun 17, 2010)

In fact i tried something similar.I have Vista installed along with xp.So i booted into vista and replaced the msvcrt.dll with the one present in the sp3 package that is present in one of the older digit dvds.Still no result


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 20, 2010)

Reinstall Microsoft VC++ Runtime. Google for it, and install the latest version.


----------



## Neuron (Jun 20, 2010)

Well,got it fixed bro.I googled around a bit a found that it was caused by a vista dll named 'dwmapi.dll' being copied into the system32 folder.Got rid of it and it worked.Anyway thanks  guys.


----------

